# Raw Milk vs Goat Milk



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What does goat milk taste like? Is it like goat cheese? What does raw cow's milk taste like?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Goat milk from the grocery store, namely Meyenberg and other brands, tastes like licking a buck in rut. If you've never smelled a buck in rut, I'll tell you it is not a pleasant experience. Goat milk fresh from a farm is sweet and delicious. Most people wouldn't really know it was from a goat and not a cow.

Raw vs. pasteurized cow milk (to me) is creamier and has true flavor. Now that I only drink raw milk (both goat and cow), grocery store cow milk tastes bitter and watery.

Give goat and raw a shot. I bet you'll like it!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Goat milk is all in how you handle it. It is sweeter and thicker. Tastes more like good fresh cream. Good smooth texture....James


----------



## StoneMaven (Aug 14, 2013)

My raised on a Holstein dairy husband says he can't tell the difference between raw fresh goats milk and cows milk. Although we are 6 months into our current lactation and he says store milk tastes funny now. ;-)


----------

